# Repairing old interior doors



## Bill in PA (May 16, 2011)

I’m trying to find a router bit to repair two interior doors in my house, built in 1945. Specifically the molding is around the upper panels on two panel doors. The molding has 3 small beads, like a staircase, and is about ½” x ½”. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bill, would it be possible to show a photo of the molding you want to copy.

This may help some of the brainiacs.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bill in PA said:


> I’m trying to find a router bit to repair two interior doors in my house, built in 1945. Specifically the molding is around the upper panels on two panel doors. The molding has 3 small beads, like a staircase, and is about ½” x ½”.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill - photo would be great but from your description would something like this do it? Cutting height of the bit is a little over an inch but the beaded part is only about a half inch.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You may find it worth the time to match the profile by using 2, or more bits!


----------



## Bill in PA (May 16, 2011)

James – When I reach the required number of posts I’ll come back and post a photo if I don’t find a solution. 

John - The profile looks very much like the center of the bit in your picture. Where would I get that bit? 

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, since you are in PA try MLCS/Penn State Industries first. MLCS offers many decent quality bits for very reasonable prices; I just got a couple thumbnail bits from them.


----------

